# Problema con  " Fuente de 5V (7805) y salida variable hasta 12 V (LM-317) &



## YlonenXabi (Jun 11, 2008)

Aqui adjunto una imagen del PCB

http://img396.imageshack.us/my.php?image=faxabijk8.gif

El problema que tengo es que en la salida de 5V solo me llega hasta 2'30V. He revisado las soldaduras, que estaban bastante chapuceras y las he mejorado pero sigue igual. Tambien he reivsado el circuito y creo que esta bien. Soy un estudiante de electronica asi que mi nivel es bastante bajo aun. 

Otro fallo es que en la salida de 12V regulable con el potenciometro, me llega hasta 17

Alguien sabe de donde pueden venir los fallos? 

Malas soldaduras, Error valores Resistencias...  Los diodos son 1N4007 y un Led

Gracias


----------



## erkillo (Jun 11, 2008)

Has comprobado que tension llega a el 7805 entre  entrada y negativo?. 

La tension te llega hasta 17 porque es la tension  maxima que aplica el conjunto de puente rectificador y consensador.


----------



## YlonenXabi (Jun 11, 2008)

Hola, lo acabo de comprobar y me da 5'03 Voltios. Significa eso que es problema de la soldadura?


----------



## erkillo (Jun 11, 2008)

¿Tienes entre entrada y  y negativo 5 v y entre salida y negativo del 7805 2,5? Revisa la soldadura y si persiste canvia el 7805.


----------



## erkillo (Jun 11, 2008)

oigan lo de canvia fue un cumulo de casualidades. Pulse n en vez de m y v en vez de b. Disculpen las molestias se que daña la vista solo verlo.jajajajaj


----------



## zaiz (Jun 11, 2008)

Hola, en cuanto al regulador 7805, no le veo caso a la resistencia de 670 (que por cierto no es valor comercial, el comercial es 680) (revisa bien si la resistencia que pusiste tiene el valor correcto) ni al diodo que le sigue, aunque así debería funcionar bien. Yo los quitaría poniendo un puente en su lugar, pero de cualquier manera te debe dar los 5 volts a la salida.

Ahora, en el pcb del regulador lm317 te falta conectar una línea de tierra hacia la salida.

Saludos.


----------



## eb7ctx (Jun 11, 2008)

Efectivamente, te falta un cable entre GND y COM esta ultima no tiene relación con el negativo del puente rectificador


----------



## YlonenXabi (Jun 18, 2008)

Hola, gracias por las respuestas ! Al final he tenido que cambiar la placa por culpa de las soldaduras y arregle lo que comentabais del PCB y parece que ahora si funciona


----------



## Enrique Vizcaino (Jun 18, 2008)

Hola buenos dias, espero me puedan ayudar con esto;
Tengo  un regulador  para un proyecto de una moto solo que esta diseñado para una que usa pila de 6 v  y yo tengo una de 12 por lo que quisiera ver que le puedo cambiar o agregar para obtener la misma salida en V estable y amperaje,   aqui esta el circuito.
El circuito entrega 5 V pero no se a que amperaje ni a que se refiere con estable


----------



## zaiz (Jun 18, 2008)

Hola, Enrique.

Lo primero que se necesita saber es qué vas a alimentar con esa fuente. Dices que es para un proyecto de una moto, pero precisamente qué es lo que vas a alimentar? Piensas sustituír todo el sistema eléctrico de la moto o el proyecto es algún dispositivo que le vas a poner, etc.

En caso de ser para toda la moto, necesitas preguntar con alguien que conozca de motos, cuánto amperaje requiere, para sobre eso poderte dar una sugerencia.

Tienes que tomar en cuenta que si la necesitas también para el el arranque (marcha), una batería debe suministrar muchos amperes por un corto tiempo y eso dificultaría el diseño del convertidor de voltaje.

Es lo que te puedo comentar por ahora.

(El V estable quiere decir que sea un voltaje regulado, que permanezca constante para un rango de diversos requerimientos de corriente)


----------



## Enrique Vizcaino (Jun 18, 2008)

Gracias Zaiz, 
Es para un  tacometro de 20 leds, usa 1 CI   TLC555  y 2 CI LM3914 anexo diagrama,  este tacometro se dispara conectandolo al cable de la bujia (pero  por fuera).

me imagino que el requerimiento de amperaje es bajo, pero no se como modificar la fuente de poder para usarlo en una moto con bateria de 12 V ya que el original esta diseñado para una bataria de 6V.


----------



## zaiz (Jun 18, 2008)

Ah, como ves el circuito se alimenta con 5 volts, así que lo que necesitas es un regulador que te entregue 5 volts. 
Y entonces le puedes poner un Circuito integrado LM7805 que es un regulador de 5 volts

(Si necesitaras 6 volts, podrías usar el LM7806)

A estos circuitos reguladores se les puede conectar a la entrada hasta 35 volts (no importa cuánto mientras no te pases de 35) y como le vas a poner 12, está muy bien.

Te entrega máximo 1 Ampere, lo que es más que suficiente para lo que necesitas. De todas maneras, al estar funcionando lo puedes tocar con la mano y si sientes que se calienta, le puedes poner un disipador. Pero es ideal para tu circuito.


----------



## Enrique Vizcaino (Jun 18, 2008)

Perdona Zaiz mi ignorancia pero necesito preguntar,
El circuito que me diste se puede representar tambien de la sig. manera? como esta en el dibujo,  perdona pero sino no pregunto puedo meter la pata.


----------



## zaiz (Jun 18, 2008)

Así es, sólo que me parece que estás ilustrando los condensadores como si fueran filtros, es decir que desde mi punto de vista indican condensadores electrolíticos.

Sería mejor si dibujas los electrodos con simpes líneas (o que sean iguales), para que no parezcan filtros. 

Otra cosa, la palabra input sólo debe ir a la izquierda, pues ahí es la entrada y la palabra output sólo debe ir a la derecha, pues ahí es la salida.

La entrada son los 12 Volts y la salida son los 5 Volts.

(Espero que tengas claro lo que estás haciendo)


Ahora, para indicar las tierras o masa, siguiendo la indicación de tu diagrama, va un 0 dentro de un círculo. Y si eso es así, entonces tendrías que poner los signos "+" de entrada y salida dentro de círculos también para que se parezca al de tu circuito. Pero esto lo puedes dejar así.

En cuanto a la indicación de las tierras (o masa), sería mejor que la GND o tierra del regulador fuera hasta la línea de abajo y sólo dibujar un símbolo de tierra. La manera de ponerlos horiznotales no se me hace lo más adecuado, pero en todo caso lo puedes dejar así como lo tienes también.

Por lo demás está muy bien representado.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 18, 2008)

En realidad, las cosas se dibujan de la siguiente manera para evitar confusiones y mantener el lenguaje electronico:

Los conectores de voltaje positivo, negativo de entrada y salida, deben dibujarse con una linea y un circulo pequeño, y pueden ir tanto horizontales como verticales hacia arriba.
en tanto la tierra,ground, masa, se dibuja como esa serie de rayitas en decremento y siempre hacia abajo verticalmente.

solo para ser bien distinguidas.

saludo.


----------



## Enrique Vizcaino (Jun 18, 2008)

muchas gracias a todos,  gracias ZaiZ por la ayuda


----------



## mcrven (Jun 19, 2008)

YlonenXabi dijo:
			
		

> Hola, lo acabo de comprobar y me da 5'03 Voltios. Significa eso que es problema de la soldadura?



Significa que la tensión de entrada al 7805 no es suficiente. La diferencial e/s debe ser de 3V mínimo, en el peor de los casos.


----------



## mcrven (Jun 19, 2008)

Para conectar ese regulador a +12V no hay ningún problema ni debes modificar el circuito.
Su voltaje máximo permitido de entrada es de +35V.


----------



## Enrique Vizcaino (Jun 19, 2008)

Hola mcrven si puedo conectar el circuito como esta en 12 V  cual es la diferencia de el  mc 7805 y el circuito original 4805?


----------



## mcrven (Jun 19, 2008)

Amigio Enrique, cuando pienses en ensamblar un circuito CUALQUIERA, lo primero que debes tener a la mano son los datasheet de los componentes que piensas usar o que están descritos en el circuito.

El L4805 es un regulador de voltaje de baja diferencial e/s.
El MC7805 es un regulador estándar y su diferencial es de 3V.

Me explico, el 4805 sólo requiere 1V más (mínimo) que su salida para regular.
El 7805, requiere 3V más (mínimo) que su salida para regular.

El 4805 se utiliza en circuitos a batería y fuentes de poder de voltaje bajo.

Todo eso está expuesto en los data sheet que, por supuestyo hay que leer.

Saludos:


----------



## Enrique Vizcaino (Jun 19, 2008)

Gracias por el dato mcrven,  preguntota, donde puedo conseguir esas hojas de datos datasheet?  se venden, se bajan por internet?  y por lo que me dices puedo simplemente sustituir el ship en caso que no encuentre el 7805 verdad?

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 19, 2008)

No soy "mcrven" pero si te contesto yo no creo que se enoje

Hoja de datos (Datasheet)
http://www.datasheetarchive.com/pdf/2012557.pdf

El LM7805 es super conocido, lo fabrican innumerables fabricantes.
No hay posibilidad de que NO lo consigas, salvo que lo pidas en una Farmacia

Si necesitas mas datasheet´s en la parte inferior de la pagina que estas mirando hay un recuadro que dice:



> "Buscador de hojas de datos"



pon alli el codigo del integrado o transistor que necesitas conocer y te llevara a su hoja de datos.


----------



## Enrique Vizcaino (Jun 20, 2008)

gracias fogonazo


----------

